# Укрепление позвоночника



## atlantida (9 Июл 2006)

Уважаемые доктора, скажите пожалуйста свое мнение о методе, который предлагает *МераМед*.

Цитирую: "_принципиально новая безоперационная методика ХХI века стимулирует рост клеток хрящевой ткани, восстанавливает и укрепляет позвоночник, избавляет... и мезпозвонковых грыж всего за 1 процедуру. laserdisk Вам поможет раз и навсегда избавиться от болей в позвоночнике._"

Спасибо.

Может быть кто-то уже испытал на себе эту процедру? Поделитесь опытом.


----------



## Admin (9 Июл 2006)

Мне также это интересно услышать.

Огромная просьба ко все врачам, специализирующихся на лечении позвононика быть *объективным *и непредвзятым


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Июл 2006)

Первый раз слышу о такой методике. Интересно было бы узнать, на чём основан метод. На чём базируется принцип воздействия в этой методике. 

А оценить методику очень просто, попросите представить врача снимки до лечения и после лечения, где будет отражено то, что он обещал вам ( если я правильно понял, то вам обещали восстановить диск и устранить наличие грыжи диска за одну процедуру. И фраза "...раз и навсегда..." у меня,  мягко говоря, вызывает улыбку


----------



## Cyxapuk (10 Июл 2006)

Мне кажется, что это всё просто лохотрон!!!
Если бы это всё было правда, люди бы не жалели не рубля,
но если это правда, то эта методика стоит бешенных денег.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Сен 2006)

Не являюсь специалистом в области лазерной медицины, могу привести лишь общие рассуждения.

Применение лазера возможно в трех направлениях:
-применение в момент оперативного вмешательства вместо обычного скальпеля, что уменьшает травматизацию тканей и обеспечивает уменьшение осложнений и возможности повторного развития грыжи (ткань спекается и формирует плотный и небольшой  рубец);
-применение как отдельного вмешательства, эндоскопически вводиться лазерный излучатель в межпозвонковый диск, выпаривая грыжу и сам диск (его среднюю часть), формируя плотную рубцовую ткань в межпозвонковом диске. В результате амортизирующие функции диска теряются (они и так потеряны при формировании грыжи), но возможность дальнейшего оседания позвонков уменьшается, и формироваться грыжи больше не изчего;
- применение как метода физиотерапии, когда черезкожное действие лазера уменьшает отек грыжи (с уходом отека уменьшаются размеры) в остром периоде, и ускоряет склерозирование грыжи (при склерозировании уменьшаются размеры).

Именно от третьем методе и идет разговор.
Позвонил. Спросил. Объяснили.
Что все таки, как правило, это комплекс процедур, где включена лазатерапия, чаще курсовое лечение 2-3 нед, 10-15000 руб. и более.

Как видите, чуда не бывает. Бывает большой, долгий труд и в конце маленькое чудо выздоровления.


----------

